# Charlie came too but has now sadly gone.



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We had to say a final farewell to our lovely old chap this evening. The lump on his leg turned out to be cancer and after much soul searching and a trip to a great specialist clinic in Newmarket, we decided that quality of life came before quantity.

We are very, very sad, but have all the wonderful memories of him being with us on our big trip around Europe last year.

Lesley


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

God bless him.


You did what was best for him,Lesley.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Feeling for you,brens


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
So sorry,all dogs should carry a warning,"This animal will steal your very soul".
Jented.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

I feel your pain loosing a 17 & 18 year old terrier, memories are golden nuggets to be enjoyed

You guys did the right thing for your loved family member
God bless


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So sorry to hear this, Lesley. He was such a lovely boy. But, as you say, you have some lovely memories, and he would have had a fantastic time with you on your big tour.

Run free at the Bridge, Charlie.

Gerald


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you. As has already been said, but is worth repeating, you will have lots of happy memories to see you through.


----------



## ChocaMocha (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi,
So sorry,I know how you feel.
You did what was best for your faithful friend.
Take care
CM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Charlie*

Lesley

I have not met you or Charlie but I am certain you will have done the right thing for him.

What a tale he will have to tell - all those lovely travels etc.

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We know how sad you are feeling now as we recently have been through the same devastating experience.

Time is a great healer but it will take a lot of time.

Just remember you gave him a great life which he enjoyed and gave you some wonderful memories in return.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Lesley, he certainly enjoyed his life and I enjoyed following your travels

Aldra


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

So sorry to hear this .
But if you really are dog lovers you know what you have to do.It is hard but the old cliche is true ie; get another dog.
We have always had dogs in our lives and have had to say goodbye many times.
After our last one 5 years ago I said no more as it hurts so much but then one day when at our villa in Spain almost 2 years ago 2 young girl dogs turned up and stayed.They had been abandonned and were lost and hungry.
What could we do? We ended up giving them a home having them spayed to prevent more unwanted puppies and getting them passports so that they could travel with us.
Now back in the UK at the moment when I look at them, so happy and relaxed I wonder how we could have lived without them.Please if you can give a home to another dog there are so many out there waiting for you.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Decisions such as this are so difficult to make. You clearly had Charlie's best interests at heart. Bless you.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

So very very sorry, they are more than pets they are family. We still talk about all our dogs. So we never forget them.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to here your sad news Lesley run free Charlie at the Bridge

The Last Battle
If it should be that I grow frail and weak
and pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then you must do what must be done,
For this--the last battle--can't be won.
You will be sad I understand,
Don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test.
We have had so many happy years,
What is to come can hold no fears
You'd not want me to suffer, so.
When the time comes, please let me go.
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me til the end
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.
I know in time you will agree
it is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.
Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do;
We've been so close--we two--these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.
-Author Unknown


Jacquie


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

So sorry to learn of the death of Charlie. You know it's for the best, but still hurts like hell & so sad.

We had to have our 1st border-collie Rocky put down about 5 years ago. We missed him so much & still full of admiration for his courage when so ill. However, we began asking 'if we were to have another dog what would we have...?' Series of strange pointers & coincidences led to us choosing Rosie from our local dog-rescue & she's beautiful. Certainly not a suggestion for you-forgive me. Our daughter asked which lucky dog is going to join your family-kinda validated what we were thinking.

All the best,
Roger


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

So sorry to read your news. 
Charlie was a lovely boy. Very well travelled too!
How old was he?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry for you, it was a very brave decision and the correct one.
You put him first.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Such a sad time for you Lesley. Thinking of you. Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Lesley, so sorry to hear that you had to make one of the hardest decisions. You did the most compassionate thing an owner can do although it probably doesn't feel like it right now.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds as though Charlie had a great life and you'll have loads of happy memories to look back on.
Run free at the bridge Charlie. 
Lesley


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Many thanks for all your kind words. We're still very sad, but we know it was what had to be done. It was made harder because he didn't really show his suffering and seemed so much like our cheeky old chum right until the end. He was 13, so didn't do too bad and yes, we have great memories and know he spent his last year as close to us as any pet could be - literally, since he snored away under our bed every night and on his own seat in the van every day.

It's going to seem very quiet here now though. Last weekend we moved from Leicestershire to a new house, in a new area (Duxford), but Rob is still working in Coventry during the week, so I'll be all on my own. We will get a new dog, but in the interim I might put my name down to foster dogs for the local rescue service. They often need homes for pets if owners go in hospital or have to move house where they can't have a dog etc. That way I'll still have the dog walking and the company, but not the same emotional tie for a bit.

Ah well, back to the unpacking - Lesley


----------

